
What happens when three men who think they are Jesus are put in a room together? - rglovejoy
http://www.slate.com/id/2255105/
======
michaelcampbell
Someone got Ellison, Jobs, and Ballmer in ONE ROOM!?

~~~
manvsmachine
When I saw the headline, I honestly thought that the article was going to be
about Jobs, Ballmer, and Zuckerberg all being at D8.

------
RyanMcGreal
This tells us more about the pre-scientific state of psychology itself in the
mid-20th century than it tells us about either the three patients or the
psychologist.

~~~
yread
Well at least he did it in a good belief - even though I wouldn't trust
everything that Voltaire wrote about...

------
tjmaxal
This is sad. And it reminds me of the terrible almost absolute power we give
"doctors" over people we deem "insane"

------
acangiano
YC startup? ;-)

------
noelchurchill
At least this concept made me really lol. After reading the article, it's less
entertaining. They're just delusional people who bicker with each other and
call each other liars for believing they're the son of god.

